# BARF Diet - Process or Juice Veg??



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, Just got my 10 month V on a RAW diet. I’ve been putting the Veg in a processor but it’s been suggested I should juice then. I’ve checked in the Dr Billinghirst book and he’s suggested the same. I’ve not used a juicer before but am i right in saying that this removed all the vegi matter only leaving the ‘goodness’? Is there no benefit in the pulp that is left over?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry I can't answer your question but there have been some really good indepth discussions and recipes for the BARF diet on the forum it may be worth while having a search for them
good luck I looked into a bit for Scooby but found he wouldn't eat raw meat !!!!!! bit of a stumbling block really


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Doesn't really matter if you are processing or juicing, the idea is just to break down the veggie as small as you can so that your V has a chance to fully digest it and absorb the nutrients. If you were to juice, then your V should get the pulp as well. I just process them and it works just fine! I've fed my V raw for over a year now, so if you have any other questions, feel free to PM me..Good luck!


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah OK, I thought the idea of juicing was to remove the pulp at this is what the dog find difficult to digest?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Some sources do say that, but personally I don't think the benefit outweighs the fact that there are a lot of nutrients in the pulp that your Dog would no longer be getting (as you questioned). If you process the veggies down fine enough, that's even better....


----------

